# frill dress



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Φόρεμα με φραμπαλάδες;

Εικόνες εδώ.

Κυρίες, ό,τι έχετε ευχαρίστηση...


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα, ντόκτορ!

Λοιπόν, αν και δεν το πολυέχω μ' αυτά, αυτό






εγώ το ξέρω φόρεμα με φραμπαλά(δες) όπως το λες κι εσύ.

Ενώ η φούστα αλά τσολιά, με πτυχώσεις δηλαδή, (σαν αυτή που φόρεσε ο Σισέ  ) είναι η πλισέ.


----------



## crystal (May 6, 2011)

Και φόρεμα με βολάν.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2011)

Εγώ αυτά της πιο πάνω φωτογραφίας τα ξέρω βολάν και τα μικρά βολνάκια, σούρες κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Δίκιο έχετε όλες. :) Βολάν = φραμπαλάς (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## StellaP (May 6, 2011)

΄Οταν ήμουνα μικρή, πολύ παλιά, τα λέγαμε και φρου-φρου. 
Φούστες με φρου- φρου φορούσαν και οι χορεύτριες του Μουλέν Ρουζ.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Ωραίο νήμα. Παρότι δεν είμαι κυρία, ας το εμπλουτίσουμε κι ας το ομορφύνουμε λιγάκι (με τη Λετίσια, ντε):)

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*βολάν* 1 το [volán] O (άκλ.) : λουρίδα από ύφασμα ή από δαντέλα, που στολίζει γυναικεία φορέματα, κουρτίνες κτλ.· φραμπαλάς: Φόρεμα με ~ στα μανίκια / στο ντεκολτέ. βολανάκι το YΠOKOP. [λόγ. < γαλλ. volant]

*φρου φρου* το [frú frú] O (άκλ.) : (προφ.) ο ήχος που παράγει το φόρεμα γυναικών που βρίσκονται σε κίνηση, κυρίως στην έκφραση (όλο) ~ κι αρώματα, για ντύσιμο υπερβολικά στολισμένο, εντυπωσιακό. || (επέκτ.) για λόγια ή ενέργειες εντυπωσιασμού, χωρίς ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο. [λόγ. < γαλλ. frou-frou (ηχομιμ.)]

*φραμπαλάς* ο [frabalás] & φαρμπαλάς ο [farbalás] συνήθ. στη σημ. 1 O1 : 1. λουρίδα από ύφασμα με λεπτές πτυχές ή με σούρα, που στολίζει τον ποδόγυρο σε γυναικεία ρούχα ή τις άκρες μαξιλαριών, σεντονιών κτλ. [< φαρμπαλάς με μετάθ. του [r] < γαλλ. falbala -ς με ανομ. υγρών [l-l > r-l]]

Τρεις λέξεις για το νήμα με τις γαλλικές στα ελληνικά.

Και τα αναμενόμενα:


----------



## StellaP (May 6, 2011)

Ακριβώς γιαυτό τα λέγαμε φρου φρου, από το θρόισμα που κάνει το ύφασμα με τα πολλά βολάν όταν κινείται.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Ασφαλώς, Στέλλα. Δεν διαφωνώ για το φρου φρου - γι' αυτό το πρόσθεσα άλλωστε, όχι για αντίλογο - αλλά σήμερα μου φαίνεται ότι επικρατεί η σημασία του υπερστολισμού (του λατερνισμού, αν θέλεις και της κενότητας. Για τον ήχο, το θρόισμα των φορεμάτων, μήπως δεν ευθυνόταν μόνο το βολάν αλλά συνέβαλε και το φουρό; Ωστόσο, για το φρου φρου καλύτερα να τα πούμε εδώ.


----------



## StellaP (May 6, 2011)

Κι εγώ έτσι το ξέρω στη σημερινή του σημασία, άσε που έχει και πλάκα ο χαρακτηρισμός φραμπαλάς ή φραμπαλιάρης.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Για να καλύψουμε και αυτή τη σημασία, εδώ το λήμμα *φραμπαλάς* από το slang.gr.


----------

